# Injured dog found



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Post on my face book page Jill Pessot

4-5 yr old collie mix found on Kingsway, dog is injured. looking for owner, please share this post and contact 705-692-3319 to claim..Thank you


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor thing - good you picked him up.

Does he need to see a vet?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Get him over to vet or animal centre for scanning, he might well have a microchip. Yes they're supposed to wear tags, but they often fall off, and if microchipped it becomes less urgent to replace it (guilty of this myself).


----------

